# fishing this weekend, ice out pike or steelhead?



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

hmmm, decisions decisions.... first time out since fall


----------



## WhoolyBugger (Aug 25, 2008)

Pike pike pike....


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Where would you go for pike?

Steelhead flow gauges look pretty bad.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

pike move intp the bays and marinas in the fall, then move back out to open water when the water starts to warm up.

theres always places to find steelhead.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I assume you mean pike on lake erie

Still far away


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

erie was too murky. so went for trout, caught 2. this time of year is when the snaggers and redd fisherman appear. ugh.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Patricio said:


> erie was too murky. so went for trout, caught 2. this time of year is when the snaggers and redd fisherman appear. ugh.


I'll tell you what I do not get the whole reds fisherman are the bad guys of fly fishing mentality!!! yeah we might fish the shallows but : who cares!!! 
The way I see it is if I aint snagging then why is it so unethical!!! I mean it's one thing to say don't keep the fish just for the eggs or don't kick the fish just so you can beach it!!! but to say sight fishing for steelhead is unethical really I would debate this some more but I got some flash buggers to tie.......... C'mon Man


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

salmon king said:


> I'll tell you what I do not get the whole reds fisherman are the bad guys of fly fishing mentality!!! yeah we might fish the shallows but : who cares!!!
> The way I see it is if I aint snagging then why is it so unethical!!! I mean it's one thing to say don't keep the fish just for the eggs or don't kick the fish just so you can beach it!!! but to say sight fishing for steelhead is unethical really I would debate this some more but I got some flash buggers to tie.......... C'mon Man


ever hear of "lining"?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Since we have two sides of the debate here, and I'm unexperienced & ignorant when it comes to the chrome, Patricio... Could you tell me the negative effects of fishing for steelies that are on the redds? 

Are they snagging them in the mouth?  Are they dying when they've laid their eggs anyways/


Just curious. I prefer fishing for fish I can't see or fish that I can see but are extremely cautious. I'd probably pass if they're in 6" of water & I could grab them bare handed.


Please explain

-S


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

fallen513;1180703Since we have two sides of the debate here, and I'm unexperienced & ignorant when it comes to the chrome, Patricio... Could you tell me the negative effects of fishing for steelies that are on the redds? 

many consider it unsportsmanlike. 

Are they snagging them in the mouth?  Are they dying when they've laid their eggs anyways/

"lining" is a method of snagging in the mouth. you have a small area packed with fish, youre dragging your line across the stream, the line enters the fishs' open mouth and the hook is set. a lot of people do this unknowingly. especially with salmon. steelhead dont die.


Just curious. I prefer fishing for fish I can't see or fish that I can see but are extremely cautious. I'd probably pass if they're in 6" of water & I could grab them bare handed.

I love sight fishing, but not on the redds. 

Please explain

-S


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Patricio said:


> ever hear of "lining"?


Yes I actually have!!! nothing against any of you fly guys who strictly do not fish the gravels but.... why the hate why the hate


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't have hate, others may. I've snagged spoonbills before... it's something to do... not my cup of tea but it's legal for a short period of time & if other people want to do it, have at it. It's definitely not as sporting as fooling a fish into eating your offering, but that doesn't make the fight any less exciting. 

My preferred method is to induce a savage strike that nearly rips the rod out of my hand... any way I can get that to happen I'm all for it.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't understand what the big deal is about fishing the redds. In Ohio, the steelhead certainly do spawn, but the product of that spawn doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell to survive the warm temps of spring and summer. The eggs/fry die, plain and simple. Our tribs are seasonal cold water fisheries, that means smallmouth like to live in them, not trout (excluding the very tiny trickles that have brookies). 

Ohio's steelhead fishery is put and take, period. Fish the redds , no reason to feel bad about it. It would be different if the fishery was self sustaining, but it's not.


----------



## bucknuts05 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm new to the site. It's great by the way, I'm an avid steelheader. I have a question. How many of you have fished Pa in the fall for steel? If you have is there any difference there than here in the spring when the fish are on there beds. pa water runs gin clear 80 percent of the time in the fall, fifty guys all trying to catch fifty fish in a hole the size of a school bus. Come on it might be worse. 
I recently fish the maumee walleye run, Thousands of people fish it every year. The fish are spawning you can't see em' but you know they are there. So much fun I can't wait to go back. 
So get out and enjoy spring steelheading, your inside all winter long then whamo! Fish on!


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm considering heading north this weekend to try my hand at some steelhead if I can get a buddy to go with me...that's a long drive.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

jkurtz7 said:


> I don't understand what the big deal is about fishing the redds. In Ohio, the steelhead certainly do spawn, but the product of that spawn doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell to survive the warm temps of spring and summer. The eggs/fry die, plain and simple. Our tribs are seasonal cold water fisheries, that means smallmouth like to live in them, not trout (excluding the very tiny trickles that have brookies).
> 
> Ohio's steelhead fishery is put and take, period. Fish the redds , no reason to feel bad about it. It would be different if the fishery was self sustaining, but it's not.


Amen to that brother!!!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Flyfish Dog said:


> Nothing is worse when you are not using a real fly rod, sitting on your dumb asses to wait for the fish to bite and for the ones you call themselves fishermans who sits or stands in one spot no more than 2 ft all damn day twilling their thumbs and playing with their asses while they use unethical baits and playdoah!! Watched this yesterday on the Rock. F**king un-intelligent Idiots!! And for some who lamblast the redds fisherman although I really dont do it much as I dont care as it really not true fishing in the beginwith are Hyprocrites! Want to talk about this **** then go back over to the Steelhead section down the page here and post it and keep it there! not here in the fly Fishing Section where there are real flyfisherman with a true meaning! Thats why they add a Steelhead section for stupid **** that goes on just for that. Since real trouts(not the truck chasing crap either) or any other sportsman fish are not easily caught lining and such.






I don't know whether to agree or disagree, seein's how I didn't understand a single sentence in there. 

All I gathered was it was your way or the highway, lol.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> I don't know whether to agree or disagree, seein's how I didn't understand a single sentence in there.
> 
> All I gathered was it was your way or the highway, lol.


Amen to that. All I got from that was hate for bait guys, which I kind of understand. Bring a wv fly fisher, I hold the same hate for the "par bate" using truck chasers, more specifically the ones who violate catch and release rules on wild fisheries down there. I know ffd fishes that area, so I bet that's it.

THAT SAID, there is no catch and release fishery for steelhead, at all. While a few guys snag or fish the redd, the majority of bait guys fish floats and skein. Its fairly sophisticated and interesting, especially with a center pin setup. It isn't the way I do it, but I respect it. I don't understand the hate.

That said, ffd, if you want to take out some frustration, char that truck and swing buggers at the fish, then catch and release them all do they won't ready for the pellet dorks! Its really fun to see the looks on their faces when you, gasp, put back a fish!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

jkurtz7 said:


> I don't understand what the big deal is about fishing the redds. In Ohio, the steelhead certainly do spawn, but the product of that spawn doesn't have a snowballs chance in hell to survive the warm temps of spring and summer. The eggs/fry die, plain and simple. Our tribs are seasonal cold water fisheries, that means smallmouth like to live in them, not trout (excluding the very tiny trickles that have brookies).
> 
> Ohio's steelhead fishery is put and take, period. Fish the redds , no reason to feel bad about it. It would be different if the fishery was self sustaining, but it's not.


perhaps we should just legalize netting the things. easier an faster for everyone.



Clayton said:


> THAT SAID, there is no catch and release fishery for steelhead, at all. While a few guys snag or fish the redd, the majority of bait guys fish floats and skein. Its fairly sophisticated and interesting, especially with a center pin setup. It isn't the way I do it, but I respect it. I don't understand the hate
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


there is nothing "sophisticated" about pinning. its the lowest form of fishing.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Patricio said:


> perhaps we should just legalize netting the things. easier an faster for everyone.
> 
> 
> there is nothing "sophisticated" about pinning. its the lowest form of fishing.


All I know is they sure can control a drift a lot better than I can with a fly rod. I do cast a streamer better though! lol. Different strokes for different folks, and we don't need any bias.

The lowest form of fishing is jug fishing for catfish, or using a big stick with a sharpened bit of wood with bait on it. Pinning is, by comparison, quite elaborate. And new! It hasn't been around as long as ye olde fly fishing - that makes it higher tech


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

more often than not people running a centerpin rig irritate me, but on occasion i run into one who seems like a nice guy. I dont really agree with it, but its legal, so go for it.


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

Patricio said:


> perhaps we should just legalize netting the things. easier an faster for everyone.
> 
> 
> there is nothing "sophisticated" about pinning. its the lowest form of fishing.


Your Elitist and arrogant attitude is rather appalling. For one, steelhead are NOT NATIVE to any of our tribs. They simply don't belong there in the first place. Second, it is a put and take STOCKED fishery. There is NO natural steelhead reproduction. The fish go through the motions, but the progeny DIE! The whole idea behind the steelhead program in Ohio is to stock fish, anglers are then supposed to fish for and keep the steelhead. Yes that's right, keep them. It's okay, really, they will make more at the hatchery and drop them off at your nearest steelhead trib every spring! These fish are MANUFACTURED in a hatchery! If it were up to me, there wouldn't be a steelhead fishery at all in Ohio, the tribs are smallmouth streams. 

One thing I can never figure out with some of the trout loving elitist's is that you all seem to think that you have to do what ever you can to protect trout water that wouldn't have any stinkin' trout in it if it wasn't stocked yearly. All of the trout fisheries in Ohio are FAKE except the brookie streams, but that's such a small and delicate balance that I don't even consider it a fishery. 

I'm sure you want to sit there and judge me, that's fine. I don't post here often and many here probably don't know who I am. For the record, I practice catch and release, but I don't push that on others, all that matters is that someone follow the fishing regs. I haven't fished for steelhead in probably 10 years, I detest stocked trout (that don't belong there) so I quit fishing the tribs. Rather than all this trout and steelhead BS, the fly fishermen of Ohio should be more concerned with vanishing smallmouth habitat, and the ever declining range of the Longear sunfish, perhaps the most beautiful native fish we have in Ohio. 

I own and operate my own Forums, as well as write for Fly Fish Ohio, so I have my credentials. I also fish 100+ days a year. What do you have other than a snobby attitude and strong opinions?

By the way, pike in the shallows after ice out are spawning or getting ready to. You can fish for them, but not steel on redds? Isn't that kind of hypocritical?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

jkurtz7 - I too pretty much feel that way. I'll take it a step further...I enjoy all fishing, and I enjoy fly fishing, but I worry a bit doing so for the fear that others fishing will mistake me for other pompous, rude, self-richous bungholes. Perhaps I get to fish too much, since I'm not posting thousands of posts online to profess my prowess....

There's 2 cent on the table.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow what an ugly thread....i was thinking about going for pike but steelies are a sure thing....what would be an ideal water temp for good pike fishing? Btw just my 2 cents....catch fish the way you enjoy catching fish! As long as its legal who cares what people think!

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

fishin216 said:


> wow what an ugly thread....i was thinking about going for pike but steelies are a sure thing....what would be an ideal water temp for good pike fishing? Btw just my 2 cents....catch fish the way you enjoy catching fish! As long as its legal who cares what people think!
> 
> _outdoorhub mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


+1 .


----------



## jkurtz7 (Jan 17, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> Wow what an ugly thread....i was thinking about going for pike but steelies are a sure thing....what would be an ideal water temp for good pike fishing? Btw just my 2 cents....catch fish the way you enjoy catching fish! As long as its legal who cares what people think!
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


I apologize for getting into the fray here, but someone had to say something, so it may as well be me. The elitism in this sport gives fly fishing a bad image for many others on the outside, and it upsets me greatly. As someone in the fly fishing media, I want to see our sport grow and flourish, but with elitist attitudes, and those pushing some kind of false "moral high road", it can be hard to get new people into the sport. 

I agree, folks should fish how they want and follow the laws. There is nothing immoral about that. Some, like me, prefer to use only the fly rod, but that doesn't mean that others can't use spinning gear, or a center pin outfit if they so choose. My only issue with other anglers is those who keep more than their limit, those who snag gamefish, people who leave garbage behind, and trespassers. 

As for pike, they actively feed from 32-42 degrees, in the shallows (prespawn) this time of year.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

FFD got banned? boooooo....


----------



## striperrams (Aug 26, 2010)

Well this one got away, didn't it? The thread started as what fish should I go after this weekend to who's fishing method is acceptable. Yeah, it's been a long winter guys...I think sometimes we associate fools with their gear. I remember a few years ago I was fishing steelhead on Cattaraugus Creek in NY and this knucklehead (fishing with a center pin rig) positioned himself about 15 feet above me and let his spawn sacs drift well past me...no one else around us! I thought to myself is that how these guys are? The answer is no...that's only how this guy was. If he was using a flyrod, spinning rod or cane pole, he would have done the same thing. Hopefully this weekend we can all get out and fish em up.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Patricio said:


> there is nothing "sophisticated" about pinning. its the lowest form of fishing.



I don't get it Patricio. How is it the lowest form of fishing? Don't catfisherman throw out bait & wait hours sometimes for a bite? Aren't centerpins a simple reel that allows a bait to be drifted? Eggs, streamers, nymphs...what's the difference?

You guys kill me. _Your attitudes_ are what is unsportsmanlike.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

The whole "spinning guy" vs. "fly guy" pisses me off to no end.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Clayton said:


> All I know is they sure can control a drift a lot better than I can with a fly rod. I do cast a streamer better though! lol. Different strokes for different folks, and we don't need any bias.


thats luck fishing. these fish are easy to catch, why make it easier, then brag about how many you catch, while trying to snub those who choose to make it more difficult for fun?



fontinalis said:


> more often than not people running a centerpin rig irritate me, but on occasion i run into one who seems like a nice guy..


this is true.



jkurtz7 said:


> Your Elitist and arrogant attitude is rather appalling.
> 
> By the way, pike in the shallows after ice out are spawning or getting ready to. You can fish for them, but not steel on redds? Isn't that kind of hypocritical
> 
> I apologize for getting into the fray here, but someone had to say something, so it may as well be me. The elitism in this sport gives fly fishing a bad image for many others on the outside, and it upsets me greatly. As someone in the fly fishing media, I want to see our sport grow and flourish, but with elitist attitudes, and those pushing some kind of false "moral high road", it can be hard to get new people into the sport.


who cares? but no, its not hypocritical at all. fishing redds is unsportsmanlike. and yes, I do a lot of fishing for wild trout. 

BTW: elitism has ALWAYS been part of this sport on a major level. 



Fishaholic69 said:


> FFD got banned? boooooo....


thats a shame. is he on your board? never mind, I just read his post about me.

now where was I, oh yeah, think Ill head out for pike this weekend......


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

jkurtz7 said:


> I apologize for getting into the fray here, but someone had to say something, so it may as well be me. The elitism in this sport gives fly fishing a bad image for many others on the outside, and it upsets me greatly. As someone in the fly fishing media, I want to see our sport grow and flourish, but with elitist attitudes, and those pushing some kind of false "moral high road", it can be hard to get new people into the sport.
> 
> I agree, folks should fish how they want and follow the laws. There is nothing immoral about that. Some, like me, prefer to use only the fly rod, but that doesn't mean that others can't use spinning gear, or a center pin outfit if they so choose. *My only issue with other anglers is those who keep more than their limit, those who snag gamefish, people who leave garbage behind, and trespassers*.
> 
> As for pike, they actively feed from 32-42 degrees, in the shallows (prespawn) this time of year.


I'm about the farthest thing from an elitist as a fly fisherman can be. I fish for bass, carp, buffalo, gar, basically any fish I can get to hit a fly. I'm no dry fly only, trout only, purist angler. But like you, I hate seeing garbage laying around a stream, lake, or pond. I notice that 90% or more of the visible garbage tends to fall into 2 basic categories: beverage containers or bait containers. There are slobs in every form of angling, without a doubt. Anyone could be leaving beverage containers, whether it's beer, pop, or water. But nightcrawler tubs, chicken liver containers, salmon egg jars, and PowerBait jars, those belong to the bait crowd. I have nothing against bait anglers, I have a big beef with any angler that leaves garbage like that behind because it reflects very poorly on ALL ANGLERS. There's nothing good that comes from anglers and any other person trying to enjoy the outdoors seeing piles of garbage left behind by fishermen, especially at public access points. I have been fishing a pond near Athens that is public access out of someone's generosity to allow folks a place to cast a line. The best way to get something like this closed off to the public is to disrespect it by leaving your trash laying around. It's lazy, and it's stupid, no matter what kind of angler you are. All it takes is a handful of morons to ruin priveledges for everyone, so if you see this kind of behavior from ANY kind of angler, get the message across that it is unacceptable.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Patricio said:


> thats luck fishing. these fish are easy to catch, why make it easier, then brag about how many you catch, while trying to snub those who choose to make it more difficult for fun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You go right ahead and go pike fishing in your nice eliteist caravan with your orvis helios switch rod and your fly box filled with tropical toucan feathered streamers.. you go there and put centerpiners , snaggers , redds fisherman and liners in the same sentence of un ethical fishers... Man does it feel good to be that unclassy does it.. keep these temper tantrums up and we will all pitch in for you to go to the fish erie forums those guys will eat you for breakfast kinda like fruit loops kinda like the expensive toucan feathers you used after killing sam.... You might be able to think your always right and that you can shove these so called morals down our throats go right ahead try me cause brother I am a true master of the fly..... C'mon man


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

ogf c'mon man hahaha


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i flyfish 99% of the time
i fish redds
I release most of my fish, but take some home sometimes
I dont judge, honestly how many hardcore flyguys started off with a fly rod???? most of us start like everyone else with a baby sized ugly stick and a zebco 33. I am a trad bowhunter, and it is a lot like fly fishing to me. Is it harder than using spin/centerpin gear, sure. But is it more fun, absolutely. I have a spinning rod and a compound bow, but neither of them come out very often. 
sorry about the rant
just go fishing and enjoy it

by the way, the vermilion gave up some nice feesh for me today


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

It is especially hilarious when an elitist says they're an elitist.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

fallen513 said:


> It is especially hilarious when an elitist says they're an elitist.


I know man thats how I feel... Its funny how I posted that pic and rant and hes no where to be found you know why? cause hes scared LOL but seriously I thought that pic was hillarious when I posted it did anyone else here even read this thread after that...C'mon mannnnnnnnnn.....


----------

